# Seiko Owners Club



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i know quite a few of us on here have a few so here are mine


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

My one and only.........................


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

great idea members owners clubs wish i'd thought of it because it sort of unites the forum into registers like a good car club well done chaps love them vint. seiko chaps :smile:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nigelp said:


> great idea members owners clubs wish i'd thought of it because it sort of unites the forum into registers like a good car club well done chaps love them vint. seiko chaps :smile:


 Brilliant idea Nigel :smile:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I think I might be eligable with the Seiko 6139-6005 AKA 'The Pepsi' or the 'Pogue'....this one's from '75.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I've been neglecting this one recently. I might try a new crystal in it. This one's a bit nibbled around the edges.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok here we go the dreaded MONSTER


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Count me in my modded seiko snzh blue bay


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This Seiko for me

http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr191/chrismarr/9502c58434ba7e08833cdb6e8dae701c.jpg


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

To mod, or not to mod - can't decide


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

My collection of Seiko Watches in a refurbished cutlery box......the bottom drawer with some of my attempts to 'mod' a few.

Some 6139's here.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

This club's been quiet for a while, so will contribute my 'cyberman'. Well, it reminds me of one anyway....


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Her indoors gave me a Seiko Kinetic, but how do I keep it going, as I only wear it perhaps once a month? The little button tells me how much reserve there is.....Winder?

Mike


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I have the same issue. For me at the moment it is getting to be a bit of a chore, as well as a challenge to keep it charged as best I can.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Finally, a club I can join:










Get in! :yahoo:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Bought this in 2002 and still love it. Only changed the capacitor once. :yes:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I have just recently acquired the silver one and one of Uncle Seiko's excellent AM bracelets for the gold one.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Here's my SARB033 :biggrin:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Old pic of my SARB065 'Cocktail Time'


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

035


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

035 for me too.


----------



## Andern (Oct 28, 2015)

Lovely watches they remind me of the grand Seiko which is never a bad thing


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

I couldn't figure out which club this watch should belong to so I thought I'd be better off giving it it's own.

Had this for about 10 years and as You can see it's my go to watch when I'm doing anything where it might take a knock, very reliable and never lets me down.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi John,

That's a nice collection 

The only time mine lets me down is if I'm trying to see what the time is in the night, the dial is way too busy for sleepy eyes.

What the bloody hell is Wabi? 

Rich.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

stairpost said:


> Hi John,
> 
> That's a nice collection
> 
> ...


 Hi Rich

Wabi sabi is the everyday knocks/dents/scratches that watches pick up, It's wabi for short!! 

Do you know what the 710 is whilst we're on about strange descriptions etc?? :wacko:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I only have the one Seiko chronograph but, imo, it`s a classic...

*SEIKO 6138-3002, 21 Jewels (made in May 1977).*

*







*

:biggrin:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

johnbaz said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> Wabi sabi is the everyday knocks/dents/scratches that watches pick up, It's wabi for short!!
> 
> Do you know what the 710 is whilst we're on about strange descriptions etc?? :wacko:


 Aaah Ok, in that case, yes, it's definitely had more than its fair share of wabi 

I googled 710, it gave me results I didn't think would be fitting, this doesn't come across as a forum full of stoners 

I do know what it is now though.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I only have the one Seiko chronograph but, imo, it`s a classic...
> 
> *SEIKO 6138-3002, 21 Jewels (made in May 1977).*
> 
> ...


 It looks in superc condition too Mac :thumbsup:

John


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

stairpost said:


> Aaah Ok, in that case, yes, it's definitely had more than its fair share of wabi
> 
> I googled 710, it gave me results I didn't think would be fitting, this doesn't come across as a forum full of stoners
> 
> I do know what it is now though.


 Err, I'm not sure what stoners are!!

The story behind the 710 (Wife!) is that a lady took her car to a garage, She told the mechie that she needed a new '710'!

Of course none of the mechanics knew what the heck she was talking about so they asked where this 710 was on the car?, Why, On the engine was her reply!, He still had no idea what it was so he lifted the bonnet of a car that was in the garage and asked her to point at it!!

This was what she pointed at! :wacko:










All wives became known as the 710 on here ever since!! :yes:

John


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Only this beater. I'd be very interested in any 1976 models in good knick :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Krispy said:


> Only this beater. I'd be very interested in any 1976 models in good knick :thumbsup:


 That's a stunner Krispy :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

johnbaz said:


> That's a stunner Krispy :thumbsup:
> 
> John


 Thanks John

I spotted it in among the tat in a local high street jewelers and took me ages to find it online at a more sensible price. It's one of the nicest looking bezels I've seen on a Seiko, in my opinion and they didn't make the dreadful mistake of sticking the date at 4 o'clock!


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Room for a little one?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

My only one, a SUN019


----------



## fwgx (Jan 26, 2016)

chocko said:


> This Seiko for me


That is a really good looking watch 

Sent from my X5max_PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy_G (Sep 22, 2016)

My Seiko 7T62 0EW0

My Seiko 7T62 0EW0


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

6139s In order of purchase (and coincidentally cost) :




























V172 (I think) Solar










7017 flyback mod.










7T32


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

8m11-6000 from 1989.










Anybody else got one ?


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr Levity said:


> 8m11-6000 from 1989.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't seen this model before and really like it. :yes:

I see from its instructions it has a different way of setting the hour and minutes using buttons rather than the crown. Something different feature wise and a smart looking watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Mr Levity said:


> 8m11-6000 from 1989.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have the 6m25 on route.

Just love the U-tube thingy.

Rob....


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

That's amazing! Love the vid and I have never seen anything like that before!!! :thumbsup:

Hours of fun.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This one has now been cosmetically restored with a new dial, new hands, new bracelet and a full case re-finish.










The new look...


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

Looking at the existing topics there seemed to be a very specific theme to the line. This post is just about a few odd Seiko's I inherited, and one which my darling wife bought me whilst we were in New York as I saw it in the window and fell in love with it! So what better reason for putting it out here.

Have to get a battery for this and see if it still works










And same for this one (doubt my fingers are small enough for the buttons on the calculator though!)










I do love the clear faces that Seiko provide










..another to prove the point










..and my New York special ...one of my daily watches


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff, that's a nice collection you've got going on there, well done mate :thumbsup:

You won't find many people on here with a bad word to say against Seiko, they are pretty popular - and rightly so.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Some nice pieces there. I agree about the clarity of the face. Be interesting to see how you fare with new batteries. Have you taken the old ones out? Always worth doing so they don't leak 'Destructo-Juice' all over the insides of the watch and knacker it!


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

Pip said:


> Have you taken the old ones out? Always worth doing so they don't leak 'Destructo-Juice' all over the insides of the watch and knacker it!


 Good point Pip. Whilst my father was the techie on these things I am just a keen admirer  . Must get some training in the use of some of the tools I inherited as well, otherwise some of the collection could end up as little pools of gunge!

New skill for 2017 coming up - great to have an advanced NY resolution! :thumbs_up:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nice bunch of watches, very impressive.

The digital/analogue is becoming a bit of a rarity, the last couple I've bought myself have had bleeds on the LCD panel so back on e.bay for spare parts.  
Definitely worth slipping a battery in.

The calculator watch is cool, I believe some of those models came with a little stylus pen to push the buttons. Obviously not something people looked after - I've never managed to track down a complete one yet! :laugh:

The Auto-Calendar looks in lovely condition, I'm very jealous! Rare calibre, and a watch that was so far ahead of its time in the 90's it's untrue!


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

kevkojak said:


> The calculator watch is cool, I believe some of those models came with a little stylus pen to push the buttons. Obviously not something people looked after - I've never managed to track down a complete one yet!


 That's interesting - I shall have another look through the boxes of stuff I recovered from my father to see if there is anything like a stylus in there :thumbsup: . Trouble is that he was such a collector and hoarder of things (Hifi; guns; watches; books) that it almost became a ritual to throw some stuff out with a thought of 'what possible use could that be'? When I just went through his hifi stuff I found a Leak tone arm with 2x LP stylus and a 78 stylus which someone on ebay snapped up. What was really astonishing were two Decca cartridges which both went for over £200 and I have had comments that they were amongst the best cartridges made!! Nothing will surprise me with regard to his watch collection. There were approximately 200 of all different types and he used to research meticulously.

Be prepared for some more surprises (I hope!!)


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

That NY one is very tasty.


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

Biker said:


> That NY one is very tasty.


 Thanks Biker - it is one of my favourites I must admit, it gets supplanted for a few days with some of the other 'everyday watches', but I always come back to it.

This exercise is taking over a bit - but it is fun!

Isn't it amazing what you find when you start looking. Completely forgotten about these that I had in my 20's/early 30's. My previous comments about clear faces still applies to these inexpensive but good looking everyday watches. Great value. (More to get batteries for!)


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

Found this in my father's collection. Thought it would be of interest to this group.










Another one for me to find out if it will work with a new battery!


----------



## blowin (Dec 23, 2016)

35 on alligator.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

017 and 35 so far...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungWatch (May 30, 2016)

I got a sarb 035 I put it on a Hirshc duke alligator and looks sutunning congrats man


----------



## smenns (Jan 8, 2017)

Ive been looking at the seiko snzf15 and there are two variations. A Malaysian variation and Japanese variation. I was wondering if anyone knows the main pros and cons to each variation?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Finally, a Seiko I can wear with pride!!!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh my .... nostalgia ... I had one of those in PVD from 1986 or so ... tossed it when I moved from California, never realizing it would be a sweet return to wrist-top computing of yesteryear.

In a way, those Seikos were a very early PDA, before even the Apple Newton or Palm Pilot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

This was where it aaaall started...


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

My 8M25....


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Those hands are really cool. Not keen on the look of the watch but like I said, those hands are cool


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

JayDeep said:


> Finally, a Seiko I can wear with pride!!!


Sweet Jemima, how many functions does that lovely beast have....


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> Sweet Jemima, how many functions does that lovely beast have....


 Lol no clue I just use the one.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

A group shot to register my membership.....


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

… Feeling the 7A48 love…


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm missing this one..

http://i.imgur.com/sFuQtzkl.jpg


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Just got this


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Here's mine. It was my first Seiko:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Mine..

7T62










7T32










6139










6139










(Poorly) 6138










6138










another 6138 (Bullhead this time), Needs TLC!!









6139










6139 (Needs a crystal, Looks like the day has slipped too like the Pogue!)










Alfie










John


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> And this one landed on my doorstep yesterday, 7a38. Actually my father in laws purchase but I always get that 'I've seen this watch on ebay can you order it up for me' phone call. Lovely little thing:


 My beloved 7A48 is in roughly the same case (design). Yours is lovely....


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks, but as I say sadly not mine. He's already got one near identical with a white face on too. Like the moonphase, bit different from the norm :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

My Seiko collection so far...


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Someone's got a whole lot of Seiko goin' on...


----------



## Henryviii (Jun 17, 2018)

Taken earlier today


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

New member... cocktail time presage with power reserve.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

OOh that's nice!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A place to show off your 7T32s. Lovely watches with several functions, chronograph, alarm and 2nd time zone tracking (via the alarm sub dial). There were literally dozens of models made up until around 2002 when they were replaced by the 7T62. These differ in that they only have one crown and two buttons as opposed to the 32's twin crowns and three buttons. A lot of users complained that the alarm was harder to set on the 62s, and it also has to be reset every time it goes off. There were also other subtle differences, like the minute counters being calibrated differently, and the stopwatch run times are different, the 32 running for 6 hours and the 62 for 12 hours before resetting. The 7T62 was eventually replaced with the 7T92 which has the chrono, but no alarm.

My current ones...

7T32-7F70. This is the yellow version. They were also made with a blue dial with silver subs and an all black dial.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I really like The Great Blue - I've not seen one of these before. Time to do some 'research' .......


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a 7T32-7F80 on a Perlon strap . When I got this 7t32 the glass was a bit scratched so I replaced it for a new one and all is good .










@Roger the Dodger any chance you may be able to date it for me ? the number on the back is 280042


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

jsud2002 said:


> I have a 7T32-7F80 on a Perlon strap . When I got this 7t32 the glass was a bit scratched so I replaced it for a new one and all is good .
> 
> 
> 
> @Roger the Dodger any chance you may be able to date it for me ? the number on the back is 280042


 The 7T32s were in production from around 1988-2002. We know that the first serial number digit gives the year, but we have to know the decade, so this could date from 1992, or 2002, right at the end. Judging from its superb condition, I would suggest it's the latter. The second number gives the month, in this case 8, which is August. So it could be August 1992, or August 2002. Hope that helps, John.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Roger the Dodger thanks for the Info , I really like the 7t32's although this one does not get as much wear as it deserves but will always reamain in the collection.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought I had a couple, but I can only find this one and it needs a battery. But I am a fan of these models. :thumbsup:























Like vintage watches? Check out my vintage watch blog on: martinzx.com


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

SARB 017 "Alpinist"


----------



## CTZ (Aug 29, 2018)

I got a lot of Seiko but this one is special because I came across the original advertisement en the watch wears very nice


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

CTZ said:


> I got a lot of Seiko but this one is special because I came across the original advertisement en the watch wears very nice


 That's one of the best examples I have seen, well done!


----------



## CTZ (Aug 29, 2018)

JoT said:


> That's﻿ one of the best examples I have﻿ seen, well done!


 Thanks :tongue: .......I bought it from which I call Seikomaster on the Dutch forum(koekoek)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I guess there won't be many members of this club...join in if you have one!

SNDA15 chronograph version.


----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

My non-chrono version says hello


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great stuff! Nice to see another one on the forum...now all we need is Rob @mcb2007 to join in with his.... :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

This will probably turn out to be a daft question once you tell me the answer but… what's the Caeser connection? I can usually guess where watch nicknames comes from but this one has me stumped!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

relaxer7 said:


> This will probably turn out to be a daft question once you tell me the answer but… what's the Caeser connection? I can usually guess where watch nicknames comes from but this one has me stumped!


 Keep up mate, he's already said the side view of the case and bezel is a likeness for Caesar's crown. Jesus, even I knew that! :laughing2dw:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Owt to Oblige ,Rog










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Keep up mate, he's already said the side view of the case and bezel is a likeness for Caesar's crown. Jesus, even I knew that! :laughing2dw:


 I must have missed the memo!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

relaxer7 said:


> This will probably turn out to be a daft question once you tell me the answer but… what's the Caeser connection? I can usually guess where watch nicknames comes from but this one has me stumped!


 I mentioned it in the write up last weekend... :thumbsup:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/122243-this-just-inseiko-snda15-caesar/&do=embed


----------



## Winter12 (Oct 30, 2018)

Can I join?... 














Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Quite a few Seiko clubs, hopefully I'm in the right one. 

These are my Seiko collection.

Seiko SRPB05J1



Seiko SRPB 03J1



SEIKO PRESAGE SRPB41J1



Seiko SSA303J1 (this is my favourite one at the moment)



Seiko SNZG15K1 (got this for my birthday not long ago from the folks in the work  )


----------



## Winter12 (Oct 30, 2018)

Graham60 said:


> Quite a few Seiko clubs, hopefully I'm in the right one.
> 
> These are my Seiko collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Yeah it is, looks even better in real life, the blue in the hands stands out more in the light, it's also slightly deeper and heavier than the other Seiko's i have, but it sits really well on the wrist and is very comfortable to wear.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Got this little cracker a few weeks ago.

I did have one last year...but stupidly flipped it! So i recently got another one to replace it!.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Another Seiko to the collection. 

Seiko SRPB51K1


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

60th Anniversary Pressage

http://


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Couple more from the collection...

Seiko G757-4010. Picked this one up from ebay...pristine condition and in original box.




























...and a Seiko 6M25-6000 'Dancing Hands' watch...this is the sports model with a rotating bezel.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

A 6005 was going to get the nod today but couldn't wear either as bracelets both need a link do to my gaining a few stone in weight the last couple years.

Yes, I know the inner bezel on the left one is out of line,, the watch works fine but the inner bezel issue needs sorted....

And if that wasn't enough... Horror of horrors! The blue one didn't fire up... & now I have the blues...


----------



## flime ties (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

First is this which i didnt warm to and i let it go










Then there is this pratically n.o.s.

















Much better


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Another scarce one joins the ranks...this is the 7T32-6J79 titanium model.


----------



## Eski (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi everyone

I am brand new to this forum and happy to see there's a Seiko following!

Here's my Seikos..























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Current Seiko line up (until the SKX sells.)

5Y23-8A61 SQ Quartz



SNA411P1 'Flightmaster'



Custom mod SKX009K1



'Save the Ocean' Turtle SRPC91K1


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Some great looking watches here.

My Seiko chronographs. :king:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

6139


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

My first solar powered watch. :king:


----------



## vstromer650 (Mar 3, 2018)

At the moment I am envious of everyone who has a monster, I really want one (and join the club obviously) Not sure which one to get and don't really want to get one from ebay. I know people will say get the one you like the look of but is there versions that have a so to speak a better movement. Thanks, probably posting in the wrong place …..again! sorry


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just added a blue 7F70 to the collection...


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

This is my little collection - the Kinetic South Pole is actually my son's watch and it has been to the Antarctic for around 15 months while he was at Rothera Station.

The Landmaster looks massive, and I suppose it is really, but I love it - I can actually read the dial without wearing my glasses! Being titanium its featherweight as well.

Sumo is just fantastic to wear, so comfortable on my wrist anyway.

The SLA017 is pure class.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Picked this little beauty up just yesterday, via a trade!

Now I dont like green dial on watches...this is green? But! I love it!


----------



## Jari37 (Jan 5, 2020)

It's true what they say about these tiny little beauties isn't it?


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

Another happy Alpanist owner checking in


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

My few..










































John :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Mine..










John


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll add mine also, so the 'BM' is represented non blurred.....


----------



## julian2002 (Jun 15, 2018)

My unique 'superior' OM. Movement was replaced under warranty but they put a black day / date version in not the usual white.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's my SNA 410 Coutura :thumbsup:

































John


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I only have one and it's had a really hard life!

The movement works perfectly but the case and crystal are shot, I sould look for a non runner on fleabay I suppose!!


























John


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I really like those watches, and also like the styling of the bespoke integral steel bracelets on them. This sort of bracelet style seems to have gone out of fashion, which is a pity. In fact, although I am wary of watches with integral bracelets generally, when they are in sturdy materials like stainless steel or titanium, that last for a long time, they can really enhance the look of a watch.


----------



## Dannyboy82 (Apr 2, 2019)

Registering my recently resurrected piece


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I acquired 55 fathoms moddedone a few months ago whilst isolating from work!! (I went crackers and bout about ten watches!! :blush: )

















It came with some extras..



















John :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

A couple of Kinetics :thumbsup:










John


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> I acquired 55 fathoms moddedone a few months ago whilst isolating from work!! (I went crackers and bout about ten watches!! :blush: )


 My non-dated version John:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> My non-dated version John:


 That's very nice!!

I'm not too bothered about date windows on watches as I struggle to see the date unless it's big!

John :thumbsup:


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

SPB143. One of my faves without a doubt:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

A bit of an update with the two Kinetics, I got them out and both had atopped, I sat watching telly whilst shaking both (Was at it a few hours!!), The black dialled one showed full charge eventually, The white dialled one is jumping two seconds so needs a new battery fitting!!

John


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

My latest addition, although I've got a Flightmaster on the way from Creation, well DDP from City Watches.

I have a weird liking for Seiko's in that I don't really like their Dive watches at all. There's just something about them that doesn't do it for me.

I love the Presage range, I can easily see myself picking up a couple more.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Seiko SRPE51K1


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)

Seiko SKA779P1 with 5M82 movement.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Some of mine..








































































































































































There's a few more so i'll put them in another post..

John :thumbsup:

A few more..


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

A few more..

































































































































































































There's a few more that I don't seem to have pics of! :mad0218:

Cheers, John :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Seiko 5 6309-8840


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

6139-8020 Chronograph from early 1970's


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

6139 8020


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I recently bought this SND213 :thumbsup:










John


----------

